# i want a Merckx



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm in the market for a Merckx frameset. looking for suggestions on a late model steel model.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Size? Any specific preferences for model or color scheme?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> Size? Any specific preferences for model or color scheme?


i have no idea what models there where in the late 90's. i would need a 58-59cm


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Your best bet is to keep an eye on the almighty eBay....there are several that fit your size needs up for sale right now. Personally I'm a little partial to the last one although I have no connection to the bike. Just seems like a great deal on a great frameset. There are always a handful of frames/bikes in your size for sale there, so keep an eye out for them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-STR...1QQihZ002QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Ti-...7QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-TIT...9QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-COL...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ72573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I want that second to last link.. the Merckx AX titanium complete bike! It's exactly my size and the stem is my size too. it's ready to ride for me! But I know if i got that bike I will be probably ride it more than my Motorola Merckx... So it's better I not get started.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

If you're looking for the ride characteristics of steel, you might want to consider Merckx's scandium models. I have a Team SC TT frame that I absolutely love. I'm not sure if Eddy made scandium frames in the 90s though.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if you are a lighter guy*

who fits a 59 get a Corsa, if you are heavier get an MXL


----------

